# Living in CT and looking to meet people who also have IBS



## xoxirishrose (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi! My name is Ashley, I am 25, and I currently live in the New Haven, CT area. I've been living with IBS since college and was diagnosed about 2 years ago. I dealt with a lot of anxiety in college surrounding my embarrassment about my symptoms. I struggled trying to have a normal college life while trying to hide my IBS from my friends, roommates, sorority sisters, and professors. I eventually found it somewhat easier to just be honest with people about what was going on, instead of all the lying and excuses. I've come to realize during this time that no matter how confident I am or how many times I tell myself not to be embarrassed by symptoms I can't help, that there will be people who don't understand and make me feel insecure about my IBS. I am very lucky; however, to have a few friends including my amazingly supportive boyfriend who try to understand, but they just don't know what it's like. I've never met anyone who also has IBS or any other similar issues, but I can't help but think how much easier it would be to know people who understand what I go through.

I've been looking for a support group but have had no luck in my area. So if anyone is in the CT area and would like to meet up for coffee or a drink or something, just us or in a group or double date whichever, feel free to email me or post on this topic. I just think it could be nice for a change to hang out with people who understand.

~Ashley


----------



## AngieA (Mar 19, 2014)

HI there, Ashley!

I can't belive no one responded yet! My name is Angie, and I'm an 18 (almost 19) year old college student in TX. I also suffer with really bad IBS D, I thought I was alone for a long time, but I realized that what we have is pretty common, especially down here in the south, for some reason. maybe just more people? anyway, I'm super friendly, and I would love to email you if you need a buddy to talk to. I getcha, Girly! That's why I found this page, too. anyway, Have a nice day/night, I hope you actually see this post, because I know how frustrating it is to feel alone and misunderstood. I'd be happy to share tips and tricks, or even just to laugh with each other about IBS horror stories and "embarassing moments".


----------

